# Winchester 101 repair



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

My brother has a 20 ga. Winchester 101 that was purchased by our father, probably in the '70's. As far as we know, this gun has never been taken apart for repair. While at a Georgia skeet range today, my brother believes that the firing pin in the over barrel broke (he cannot see it recessed in its cavity). Assuming he's right, what's involved in the repair of a gun with this problem? Assuming he has a gunsmith repair it, what parts should be replaced in addition to the firing pin?

He's hoping to have this gun ready in time for a mid-November North Dakota pheasant with his 2 brothers and some cousins.

Thanks.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Go to the site

http://www.shotgunworld.com/

They have a special thread for Winchester shotguns. Lots of info on the 101 and lots of folks with vast experience there.


----------

